# Crow in the Snow



## Dmitri (Dec 26, 2009)

c&c always appreciated


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 26, 2009)

I think B&W works well for this.


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 28, 2009)

HikinMike said:


> I think B&W works well for this.



 Thanks Mike.


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like this. But what kind of crow is that? That's not your average crow beak. Looks a little Finch-y


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 29, 2009)

WeddingPhotographer said:


> I really like this. But what kind of crow is that? That's not your average crow beak. Looks a little Finch-y



Thank you for the reply. I think it's an American Crow.


----------



## EricD (Dec 29, 2009)

HikinMike said:


> I think B&W works well for this.



Nice job!


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 30, 2009)

EricD said:


> HikinMike said:
> 
> 
> > I think B&W works well for this.
> ...



Thank you Eric. Kind words from you.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 30, 2009)

Amazing detail! I can barely get the eyes visible in my crow shots let alone see detail in them.


----------



## Casshew (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the feathers on the top of his beak, beautiful.


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 31, 2009)

PhotoXopher said:


> Amazing detail! I can barely get the eyes visible in my crow shots let alone see detail in them.



Thank you. Was a nice white wintery day, so the contrast was nice.



			
				Casserole said:
			
		

> I love the feathers on the top of his beak, beautiful.



Thank you Casserole.


----------



## wescobts (Jan 1, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> Amazing detail! I can barely get the eyes visible in my crow shots let alone see detail in them.



Yeah, me too


----------



## Shockey (Jan 1, 2010)

Black on white is tough.
If it were mine I would increase the black point to make the black crow a little more black, still preserving the details in the black of course.
I like the composition and the way you focused it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2010)

It's a good image.

I wish the whole beak was in focus and that the crow was much darker, rather than a charcol grey.

Like another poster mentioned, I too feel the processing robs the crow of some of it's identity. So much so that it looks more finch-like than crow like. I think part of that finch-like look is just the perspective angle on the beak.


----------



## Jankster (Jan 1, 2010)

great shot! very nice detail


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 2, 2010)

Shockey said:


> Black on white is tough.
> If it were mine I would increase the black point to make the black crow a little more black, still preserving the details in the black of course.
> I like the composition and the way you focused it.



Good thinking. I'll have to try that. Thanks Shockey.



			
				KmH said:
			
		

> It's a good image.
> 
> I wish the whole beak was in focus and that the crow was much darker, rather than a charcol grey.
> 
> Like another poster mentioned, I too feel the processing robs the crow of some of it's identity. So much so that it looks more finch-like than crow like. I think part of that finch-like look is just the perspective angle on the beak.



Believe it or not, the photo had almost zero post processing (sharpened a touch is all). I will try to increase the black point as Shockey suggests and see how that goes. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's another from the same time, also no processing other than sharpening but you can see that his beak is what it is.


----------

